# First youtube video



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi fellas this is my first youtube vid LOL not sure how many shots I should have at this target but I shot 5 and scored 8 go easy on me fellas


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

That was good !! what ammo were you using ?

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Arturito said:


> That was good !! what ammo were you using ?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Arturo


Cheers I was using 9.5mm steel balls


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

phil said:


> Hi fellas this is my first youtube vid LOL not sure how many shots I should have at this target but I shot 5 and scored 8 go easy on me fellas


I think that is a good start. Myself and others have found shooting on camera is distracting. So getting used to being on camera is a help in getting used to it.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

nice shooting . shooting in tight spaces is a bit of a challenge . im sure in your next video youll get all five in the bullseye . :thumbsup: practice, practice, practice . . . :target:


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi yes it is a bit tight at the moment but should be in the garden soon fence is almost finished still a lot of snow round there but its melting now ATB Phil.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Good job, Phil. Ray is right, starting to shoot on cam, adds a little pressure, especially knowing people are going to watch it. Once you get over that barrier , you will see drastic improvements when shooting casually.

Thanks for sharing

LGD


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

lightgeoduck said:


> Good job, Phil. Ray is right, starting to shoot on cam, adds a little pressure, especially knowing people are going to watch it. Once you get over that barrier , you will see drastic improvements when shooting casually.
> 
> Thanks for sharing
> 
> LGD


Cheers buddy I hope you are right I will be going for my 10m badge soon


----------

